# Crestliner Jon Boat Deck



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all new to forum just did some work on a Crestliner 1436 let me know what ya think I still need to add electronic's and nav light's.



































[/img][/url]


----------



## Bubba (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a pretty good looking rig ya got there! Great Job!


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and clean! Good job man! Besides the nav and electronics, Are you planning anything else?

Does the front storage house the battery for the trolling motor, or is it storage?


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

And Welcome to the forum!

Thanks for joining and posting your pictures!


Jim


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a nice rig. Way to go!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes the front Hatch is for the battery and storage .And in the back the gas tank and more storage need to spray some paint in the back and add a little more carpet in places. Also gonna replace the 8inch tire's with 12 inch gonna use the front anchor mate but the rear one is gonna be removed and the Stearn light put there. I do not glue the carpet down just staple it underneath and then fasten from the top with SS screw's and Finish washers make's it easier to replace carpet if needed.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool! =D>


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank's for the reply's ya'll I redid my Tracker last year learned some thing's from that one maybe next year I will do another been looking at a old sears gamefisher that a guy has laying in his back yard only wants 200 for it .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nicely done. Welcome to Tin Boats.net
A few quick questions:


What did you use for deck and support, aluminum, wood or some combination thereof?

How much weight did you add to the boat and what effect (if any) did that cause?

David


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

The front had a bench seat so I added some piece's of wood to shim it up so the platform would come up level with the rail of the boat. The front floor piece was made level by raising it up the bench seat a little and then cut short toward's the front. Then used alum angle screwed to the floor to secure the bulkhead and screwed the top platform to it . I hope that make's sense :? 

Maybe these will help still need to spray some paint and carpet a little in there.

Just guessing total weight added maybe 80 pound's


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks - got it. Pictures usually help me tons!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking boat you have there! Welcome to the forums as well, I think your going to like it here.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 19, 2008)

Great lookin' boat! I like the 2 levels of decking in the front. Looks good. Nice, simple, and clean. I love those drab green boats too.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Great looking boat you have there! Welcome to the forums as well, I think your going to like it here.




I all ready like it here :lol: But just to warn you guy's I do not fish much for bass I am after the Big fish Musky,Flathead Catfish,Blues,Walleye's


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Defiant said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking boat you have there! Welcome to the forums as well, I think your going to like it here.
> ...



We fish for those as well - No blue cats but there are some nice flatheads here.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent Once you hook into a Big Flathead there is nothing like it you will be hooked for life they just seem to fet in your blood.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

That's some nice looking work you've done! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Waterwings


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Defiant said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking boat you have there! Welcome to the forums as well, I think your going to like it here.
> ...



My kinda guy!! I am making it a goal this year to catch some flatheads!!


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 10, 2008)

how think was that plywood on the benches......did u have to only drill through the wood or also the seat to get those platforms in?


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 10, 2008)

wow! =D>


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 10, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> how think was that plywood on the benches......did u have to only drill through the wood or also the seat to get those platforms in?



HAHA WOW. i just woke up when i typed that. how *thick* was that plywood on the benches..


----------

